# My GTI samurai



## zemunelo (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi everybody, I want present to you my car.....Nissan Sunny 1.8 GTI N13 1989. or Nissan Pulsar how it was his name on other markets. I bought car with 222000km and he is in very good condition for his age. Engine still have same energy like first day, and everything working well. Interior is in must say perfect condition, door trim's like new, all plastic surfaces are shiny and without damage. I was surprised by how much electronic controls owns this car especially as the year in which it is produced because at that time only luxurious sedans had things like electric windows for all four doors, power steering, central door locking, child lock, power mirrors and even direct injection which at that time only be applied in much more expensive vehicles (at that time only exceeded in the installation monopoint injection system which was the then majority owned vehicles).
For those few months things I repare on my GTI was water pump and great service how we call it here which includes replacement of timing belt, tension roller, rollers and pk belts.
Next what I need to do is a small service - oil changes and replacement of all filters on the engine, then repare first clutch cilinder and see what to do with pinion steering because there's licking oil on one place. After that, maybee replacemet rear shock absorbers and front silent blocks. 
After that my plan is to make some stronger audio system and maybee to find some cool aloy wheels. Nissan came with 4 steel wheels and one set original alloy wheels. 
That's all for now.... unfortunately, still unable to post images of the car but I hope soon to be able to.


----------

